# He starts training next week.



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am starting Ammo's training to be a therapy dog next week. I know petsmart isn't the best place to go for training but in this area it's the only place we really have. The guy that is going to be helping with Ammo's training has trained other therapy dogs and thinks Ammo is perfect for therapy work. After going through a couple training classes Ammo will be tested and have an AKC title. Hopefully in about 4-6 weeks Ammo will be certified and ready to go. I can't wait!

Also for those of you who have therapy dogs, what kind of vest do you use for them? I have a friend who makes custom vest for dogs and I am going to have her make one, but I wanted some input on what kind of vest he should wear. I want something to where when I put it on him he knows it's work time. Thanks.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in and say that AKC does not have a therapy dog program, so an AKC title will not make him a therapy dog. You're probably talking about the CGC which is a great first step for therapy dogs, but organizations like the Delta Society and Therapy Dogs International are the ones that can certify therapy dogs and what most hospitals and organizations want to see a dog have before being allowed to visit. 

Keep in mind that many facilities do not like dogs wearing big harnesses/vests because they interfere with being able to pet the dog, could be abrasive for sensitive children or adults, etc. I know around here cute bandanas are much preferred. May want to call around to places you plan to visit beforehand to see what they prefer. 

Good luck on training!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say that AKC does not have a therapy dog program, so an AKC title will not make him a therapy dog.


They do title therapy dogs after so many visits. Just a way to collect money. CGC is now a title too if you pay for it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> They do title therapy dogs after so many visits. Just a way to collect money. CGC is now a title too if you pay for it.


I knew they did that whole CGC title thing. What a rip off. 

What do they call their therapy certification?/when did that start? I have never heard of it. 

eta; Oh just found it. Definitely a money-maker, since they just require another organization's therapy certification. Lol.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They don't do the therapy certification. You still need to go thru an organization like Delta or get your own insurance. But they do "sell" a title after so many visits.
AKC's Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program


CGC title...right?! I just shake my head at some people touting their titled dogs. What title? CGC. Good JOB! lol

However, I do feel the therapy dog is an accomplishment worthy of recognition. But I think it should be awarded freely. How much could a piece of paper cost to recognize a public service?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The therapy pet organization I that I was with provided a 'uniform' vest for my dog - this way they were all the same and easily recognizable. Had to go in and have my dog measure and fitted! It was a lightweight Aqua Blue dog coat- looked very official though. 

The organization that you will work with will let you know what is allowed/recommended for your dog.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> They don't do the therapy certification. You still need to go thru an organization like Delta or get your own insurance. But they do "sell" a title after so many visits.
> AKC's Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program
> 
> 
> ...


Well now I feel like I am completely wasting time and effort. A CGC title is what he will have. He will still have to do some other things to be an actual therapy dog, but this is a first step.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

OUbrat79 said:


> Well now I feel like I am completely wasting time and effort. A CGC title is what he will have. He will still have to do some other things to be an actual therapy dog, but this is a first step.


Training your dog is never a waste of time. Get the CGC, then move forward with further training. The journey is always worth it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

It cannot be that easy or cheap, do you know English saying:" The stingy pay twice"? Please, please, please, undertand me right way. Refuse.
The best thing is to do what my friend did: he found a social worker who workes for disabled with his lab. He paid her about 6 months only to go together with her to the places where she received the calls from learning in the place itself how her dog worked and she explained him things ( especially medical requirements) and how to train. He became a member of *Psychiatric Service Dogs* *Association* in UK - that is what you should do first, to be a member of a serious organization, to be valued there, that is where all your future springs out. In order to be certified - you don't have to go out of your house:https://www.certifymydog.com/


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

what happened to protection training? i thought thats why you bought your dog?


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> what happened to protection training? i thought thats why you bought your dog?


I didn't originally buy him for it but was going to train him because of a threat to our family. He has shown that he will protect without the training. Plus the more I looked into it the less it seemed to fit his personality. I know it sounds stupid but I want him to do something that really fits him. After watching him around other people and kids I just think this is something that really fits him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

No! I bought her to make my life enjoyable and train her everything I know just for my own pleasure. Lucy is agressive by nature, but I changed her attitudes, she doesn't need even a collar (except her tag) any more. I walk with her wherever I want to ( except the Underground and supermarkets), just forgot what she was. She attacked people and dogs when she was younger ( she is 3 now), but only to enjoy seein their reaction ( I realize it now), it was a sort of fan for her. It is still very strange, but she never exhibited her protective instinct, I had to train her to bark when somebody knocked at the door. Today she barks, but doesn't bother to get up from the settee, and gets silent when sees the person. Schutzhund testing was a complete shame. Anyone can come and stroke her, just she wouldn't like it if it were a big man of a strong built. Seems, people and dogs mean nothing to her, she ignores them and plays only with our cat. But, all in all, I'm happy with her, you don't need protective dog in UK and nobody would allow you to have one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OUbrat79 said:


> Well now I feel like I am completely wasting time and effort. A CGC title is what he will have. He will still have to do some other things to be an actual therapy dog, but this is a first step.


Training is never a waste! I'm so sorry I made you feel that way! 

The CGC testing items are part of the TDI test. They do a couple other things to test your dog around other animals and strangers. I think therapy dogs are truly noble. They give so much to people. A friend used to do it. These people look forward to seeing the dogs. You will brighten their lives. :hugs:

After you attain a certain number of visits, you can apply to have an AKC title for therapy. But like I said...I think they should give the title without a fee. This is an accomplishment and a public service.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Therapy dogs are NOT service dogs. Completely different topic. 



David Taggart said:


> It cannot be that easy or cheap, do you know English saying:" The stingy pay twice"? Please, please, please, undertand me right way. Refuse.
> The best thing is to do what my friend did: he found a social worker who workes for disabled with his lab. He paid her about 6 months only to go together with her to the places where she received the calls from learning in the place itself how her dog worked and she explained him things ( especially medical requirements) and how to train. He became a member of *Psychiatric Service Dogs* *Association* in UK - that is what you should do first, to be a member of a serious organization, to be valued there, that is where all your future springs out. In order to be certified - you don't have to go out of your house:https://www.certifymydog.com/


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OUbrat79 said:


> I know it sounds stupid but I want him to do something that really fits him. After watching him around other people and kids I just think this is something that really fits him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's not stupid at all. The reason I didn't do TDI with Jax was she doesn't want attention from strangers. Can you imagine going into a place and having the dog turn her head like a prima donna? lol Finding something he enjoys and fits him is important


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Training is never a waste! I'm so sorry I made you feel that way!
> 
> The CGC testing items are part of the TDI test. They do a couple other things to test your dog around other animals and strangers. I think therapy dogs are truly noble. They give so much to people. A friend used to do it. These people look forward to seeing the dogs. You will brighten their lives. :hugs:
> 
> After you attain a certain number of visits, you can apply to have an AKC title for therapy. But like I said...I think they should give the title without a fee. This is an accomplishment and a public service.


I will say that I have put a lot of thought into what I think Ammo should do. He needs a job, he wants a job. I have looked into a lot of things, protection, SAR, and pretty much anything else you can think of. I came to the decisions of therapy dog after my little girl was in the hospital. I know how much she would have loved to have had a dog visit her. Also I have watched Ammo with people when we are out. He has the perfect attitude for it. He is never over excited but is always happy to meet new people. 

It's kind of funny, while I was talking to the trainer about him a little boy, maybe 3, walked up to Ammo and started messing with him. You know that normal 3 year old thing, hugging, petting, hitting. Ammo was in heaven. He laid down to be on the same level with the boy. You could see how much he was enjoying it. 

That is his reaction every time he is approached by a small child. When it's an elderly person he will sit quietly and let them love and hug on him. He has been like that since he was 6 months old. I really think this is his "calling."


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> The therapy pet organization I that I was with provided a 'uniform' vest for my dog - this way they were all the same and easily recognizable. Had to go in and have my dog measure and fitted! It was a lightweight Aqua Blue dog coat- looked very official though.
> 
> The organization that you will work with will let you know what is allowed/recommended for your dog.


I have looked at some vest that just go over the shoulders of the dog and are pretty narrow. I wanted to have something that he could associate with work and that would let people know he is in training (and it was ok to pet him).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That is the type of vest our therapy organization uses, but I would wait and not get one with patches on it until you know which animal assisted therapy organization you will be testing with. Some of them require the dog to display their patches, so you will either need to buy a vest or bandana through them or else buy their patches to place on a bandana or vest- or they may give you one automatically when you pass the test like ours did.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

My TD group uses a bandana, as well as a special leash with their logo on it, and matching shirts for the owner. I like the vest you found though, that's a nice one. Good luck with everything  I think it's wonderful that you're choosing a venue that's in synch with Ammo's personality, and not forcing him into something he wouldn't enjoy as much. You're awesome!


----------



## VanH (Aug 31, 2013)

OUbrat79 said:


> I will say that I have put a lot of thought into what I think Ammo should do. He needs a job, he wants a job. I have looked into a lot of things, protection, SAR, and pretty much anything else you can think of. I came to the decisions of therapy dog after my little girl was in the hospital. I know how much she would have loved to have had a dog visit her. Also I have watched Ammo with people when we are out. He has the perfect attitude for it. He is never over excited but is always happy to meet new people.
> 
> It's kind of funny, while I was talking to the trainer about him a little boy, maybe 3, walked up to Ammo and started messing with him. You know that normal 3 year old thing, hugging, petting, hitting. Ammo was in heaven. He laid down to be on the same level with the boy. You could see how much he was enjoying it.
> 
> That is his reaction every time he is approached by a small child. When it's an elderly person he will sit quietly and let them love and hug on him. He has been like that since he was 6 months old. I really think this is his "calling."


That is very beautiful and inspiring!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> That's not stupid at all. The reason I didn't do TDI with Jax was she doesn't want attention from strangers. Can you imagine going into a place and having the dog turn her head like a prima donna? lol Finding something he enjoys and fits him is important



I agree. Doing training is not a waste. I started doing TD training with Dex 2 months ago but Weve put in on halt. Hes a sweet loving dog and lets people pet him but only after hes smelled them. He does not look for strangers to pet him since he turned 10 months and now at almost a year will very happily pass them with their hands out stretched to pat him and just look at me. My family and the people he knows are the only ones he cares about now. Yes, its a little sad for me and I wished we could have completed the class, but like you said we have to look at our dogs personality and go with what fits them. He loves to smell so nosework is our next option. The TD trainer loves Dex and he loves her because he knows her and has said we are welcome back anytime. I dont regret it at all. Out TD group used a vest for the dogs with their logo and tshirt for the owner with their logo.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Try to get with an organization that offers liability insurance. I believe most now offer $1M or more. Some nursing homes, hospitals and the like will only allow Therapy Dogs with certain groups into their facilities. 

Also be aware that most organizations "register" vrs. "certify" the dogs. There is a difference. 

In the meantime continue with obedience and work to get your CGC. All of it is something to be proud of and reflects the bond that you are forming with your dog.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I have big plans and high hopes for my next pup but if at anytime he shows a lack of interest or just not happy then my plans will need to change somewhat. Like with the rest of life - you have to be flexible or you will never be happy or even satisfied with your life or with the time you spend with your dog. Put that link between you and your dog as #1 priority and all the rest will just fall into place. 

Good luck and enjoy the ride.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I also would like to stress to those hoping to do therapy work with their dogs don't forget grooming training. Dogs must be totally clean from the tips of their ears to the tip of their tail which includes baths, ear cleaning, super brushing, checking length of nails and also making sure no rough spots and clean mouths and teeth. Might as well get your dog use to this from the beginning as it will be a big part of their work. Also make sure any gear worn will pass the white glove test. Some reply that this seems to be a lot of work just to make a visit ...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Msmaria said:


> The TD trainer loves Dex and he loves her because he knows her...


I just want to mention that once you're in a Therapy Dog program, you can choose where you'd like to go. For instance, many people in my group want to visit children in the hospital. I didn't - I wanted to visit the elderly. I was placed in a long-term care residence. Because of the nature of this facility, I saw the same people on a weekly basis. Maybe if Dex saw the same people every week, he'd enjoy visiting? Just throwing the idea out there for you to consider  if he does enjoy seeing people he knows, he might enjoy it after all - once he gets to know them.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

ILGHAUS said:


> I also would like to stress to those hoping to do therapy work with their dogs don't forget grooming training. Dogs must be totally clean from the tips of their ears to the tip of their tail which includes baths, ear cleaning, super brushing, checking length of nails and also making sure no rough spots and clean mouths and teeth. Might as well get your dog use to this from the beginning as it will be a big part of their work. Also make sure any gear worn will pass the white glove test. Some reply that this seems to be a lot of work just to make a visit ...


That is the part I have been dreading. Ammo loves water but is not a fan of baths. After reading what you said I gained the courage to go bathe Ammo, lol. I will say I was very happy with his reaction to it. He stood in the tub very nicely and actually wagged his tail a few times. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Many dogs will learn to love a bath or even a shower.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a little close fit for one, just enough room so that She can carry extra shot records in and extra treats. We ordered it from the group we tested with. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> The therapy pet organization I that I was with provided a 'uniform' vest for my dog - this way they were all the same and easily recognizable. Had to go in and have my dog measure and fitted! It was a lightweight Aqua Blue dog coat- looked very official though.
> 
> The organization that you will work with will let you know what is allowed/recommended for your dog.


Exactly....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

